

Why Tablets Are Just a Fad - dsuriano
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/223204/why_tablets_are_just_a_fad.html

======
ConceptDog
Just like Email is a fad, the internet is a fad, the web is a fad, smartphones
are a fad, television is a fad, radio is a fad, books are a fad....

------
SlipperySlope
Trolling commentator.

